# 2" lift



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Great site. Been lurking around checking it out, finally figured I'd join. I just need a little input on lifting my Brute. I've got 27" Swamp Lites and need more ground clearance. Rode with a friend yesterday that has a Grizzly with 29.5 Swamp Lites and a 2" lift. I had to winch myself out twice because I kept getting high centered. Will the 2" put too much of a strain on everything, or will I be ok? I don't ride in a lot of mud but when I do I want to be able to make it through.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I was misinformed when I got my lift. The way everyone talked I thought I was going to break something every time I went out. With a lift on the 08-09 you will probably just be getting to what the prior year models were in height. This is because our springs are shorter than prior years. You will be fine and with 27" Swamplites there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not really. It is going to put a little more strain on things but as long as you dont ride like a bat out of **** all the time it shouldnt create major problems. The bigger/heavier tires is usually what starts breaking parts.


Also, if you have a little extra $ Might I suggest the Extreme lift, its seems to be a MUCH better quality product than some of the others, like the HL 2" lift. The materials are thicker and its very well designed. They guys who make it, have been making/designing truck suspension lifts for years. So you know it's done right.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

go with the moose 2" - very nice set up they have - easy to install - and doesnt bottom out the a-arms like the other 2" lifts. I have one and really like it. I've had the HL 2" in the past and this moose seems like a better set up and doesnt affect the ride as bad. My wife said she thought it rode better too.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

HL lifts seem to stiffen every thing up more But they are cheap (yeah i know) thats whats on mine and i have not had any problems Struts and a swingarm lifts are different than a-arm lifts There are way better options for a brute than HL


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks. I was looking at the Extreme lift. My friend with the '09 Grizz has an Extreme on his, and it does seem to be made pretty good.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Found the Xtreme kit for about $110, just ordered it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im seriously considering taking off my HL lift and getting an xtreme lift.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thought about that myself...Mine is a little stiff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Axis said:


> Found the Xtreme kit for about $110, just ordered it.


WOW! Thats a really good deal.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Thought so too. I checked a lot of places and the site I found wasn't a sponsor so I wasn't sure if I could post it or not. At any rate, I'll get it put on and see how she does. I most definitely don't want my Brute being shown up some ol' Grizzly.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

****. mine was like 170ish shipped from the xtreme site SADFAIS


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a new price? not used? hmm... PM me the name of the place please...


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the extreme lift and love it. Had it on my last Grizzly 700 as well


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

if i'm not mistaken - the xtreme is very similiar to the moose - may even be an xtreme but moose slapped their name on it like they do with a dynatek - the moose cdi is actually a dynatek just with a moose label on it. 
post some pics when you get it on.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Xtreme lift is a great lift. Although I wouldn't advise jumping table tops on the motocross track with it. I got a bent front cross bar from that smart move. It sure was fun though. BTW brutes were not built to fly but they will.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've launched mine a few times  :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Debo Brute said:


> BTW brutes were not built to fly but they will.


Yeah but they land a LOT better than my old 400:haha::haha: That thing landed like a brick


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Try jumping a LT185. Only shocks you have are the give in the tires.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^:haha::haha: There are things in this life you will only do once but never miss a oppurtunity to tell about it:haha::haha:


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Got my lift kit in today. I'd be working on it now but I've got school all week. Gonna try and get it done this weekend maybe, pics will be coming soon after.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

The install is not that bad. I found on the rear it was easier to install with the two muffler mounting bolts removed. I think it took me a couple of hours( about a six pack) to put on the first one I did.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd suggest atleast a 12 pack, and give yourself 3 hours or so. Like debo brute said, take loose the muffler from the frame to make that side easier. also, make sure you detach the sway bars before you try to bolt the shock back up.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have had the extreme lift for about a year now and no problems. Would definitely recommended it. To do something different I had mine powder coated to match the bike, b/c the back cross bar is quite visible.

Scott


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was about to order a 2" lift on ebay until I found this topic. 

This may sound dumb but if i am not mistaken all the lift does is add a spacer above or below the shock. (at least all the ones my buddies are running.) This is what lifts the bike. If that is the case there should not be any change in the ride as the suspension is still like it was in the begining. I could see where it would want to over extend your a-arm but not change the ride.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

No the lift kits we are talking about are braket's that change where your shocks mount. Witch in turn gives you lift. Not spring spacers.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats what i was talking about. some mount on top and some on the bottom the spring stays the same. the shock is just relocated to give you the lift. the ride should not change right.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

In theory yes the ride would stay the same ,but from my experience using a bracket type lift ,the ride is stiffer than stock ,it just feels different than before the lift ,really didnt affect my handling that much ,but i am only running 26'' tires .


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Just to let you guys know. I recently bent the front crossbar on my xtreme lift trying to make the brute fly on the motocross track. I emailed xtreme and told them I had bent the cross bar and they resopnded back with this:


We do want to say THANKS to you for using our products. I am sorry to here that you have a bent front bar. 
If you will send me your name and mailing address I will ship you out a replacement front bar at NO COST to you. 
Thanks again for your purchase of our product.
Ralph 


Now that's what I'm talking about! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed::rockn::rockn::agreed:Good service is hard to find now


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

That's really cool of them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I've heard of that same scenario alot, they seem to have a++ customer service


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Got my lift put on today, with a little help from my mechanically-inclined dad. Sorry to say I missed out on the 12 pack, but installation went smooth. My only regret is that I wish I'd been able to powder coat the parts. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you go with the xtreme lift? did you get before and after measurements?


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I gained about 2 inches in the back, about the same in the front. I'm showing a little over 15" in the rear, forgot the front measurement. At the floorboards it's just a hair over 12".


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

weird! mine's at 17 at the floorboards with the same lift and 28's. that means your should be somethin like 16.5


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

That's weird..I'm gonna have to do some measuring then. How much difference will shock settings make?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

about 1 inch


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I see ya got a life time supply of rear diff fluid there ^^^^^^^


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

20 changes!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a bucket too! With a pump


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok I screwed up on the measuring part. Won't say what I did but it came out wrong. So, when I measured with an actual tape, it came out a little over 15". That's more like it.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was hoping that you had more than 12" cause mine is like 14 or 15 stock with 28" zilla's


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm glad I went back and rechecked it. I feel much better. Next question..A friend and I are having a little debate. I think that using 14" wheels will give you an extra 2" over 12's, he says no, they're the same size as if you're using 12's because of the sidewall shortness of the 14" tires. I don't think it really matters, since a 27 or 28 or whatever size tire you're running is still going to measure the same, and you're adding an extra 2".


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't gain any clearence with a larger diameter wheel for instance a 30x10x12 is going to measure the same height as a 30x10x14 but the 30x14 will have less sidewall.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed, and I personally thing the ride will be rougher, since there is more rim less tire... to coushin the ride. Actually, it's why Polaris said they used 10" rear wheels for so long.  Straight from the horses mouth there...


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Break it down to help you out. 30/10/14 30 is tire height, 10 is tire width and 14 is rim size as in height.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

honda's used to come with tiny rims and huge tires. Only shocks they had. still hurt my bum


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:agreed:


----------

